# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Giới thiệu về LabVIEW

## ktd

Giới thiệu về LabVIEW:
LabVIEW (Laboratory Virtual Instrumentation Engineering Workbench) là một phần mềm máy tính được phát triển bởi công ty National Instruments. LabVIEW dùng trong hầu hết các phòng thí nghiệm, lĩnh vực khoa học kỹ thuật như tự động hóa, điều khiển, điện tử, cơ điện tử, hàng không, hóa sinh, điện tử y sinh ở các nước đặc biệt là Mỹ, Hàn quốc, Nhật Bản.
Nhấn mạnh lại, LabVIEW là gì? LabVIEW là một phần mềm (bản chất là một môi trường để lập trình cho ngôn ngôn ngữ lâp trình đồ họa) sử dụng rất rộng rãi trong khoa học – kỹ thuật – giáo dục nhằm nhanh chóng và dễ dàng tạo ra các ứng dụng giao tiếp máy tính, đo lường, mô phỏng hệ thống, kết nối thiết bị ngoại vi với máy tính theo thời gian thực. Lập trình đồ họa hoàn toàn giống như các ngôn ngữ khác, điểm khác biệt ở đây là giao diện, cách thức tạo ra chương trình không còn là những dòng lệnh như trong Pascal, C mà là những biểu tượng (icon), và dây nối (wire), LabVIEW có tính chất đặc biệt sau:
LabVIEW có thể học nhanh nhất, và cho người chưa có kiến thức lập trình.
Sử dụng nhiều nhất trong việc giao tiếp máy tính và thu thập dữ liệu.
LabVIEW có thể đo lường được từ bất kỳ cảm biến (tín hiệu dạng điện áp, dòng điện, xung), LabVIEW có thể điều khiển được bất kỳ cơ cấu chấp hành (động cơ DC/AC, động cơ xăng, bơm thủy lực, lò nhiệt, pistion thủy khí,vv.), LabVIEW truyền qua bất kỳ chuẩn giao tiếp máy tính-máy tính, máy tính - thiết bị như chuẩn RS232, chẩn USB, chuẩn PCI, PXI, Wifi, Bluetooth, TCP/IP, vv.
LabVIEW hỗ trợ đắc lực cho các kỹ sư ngành Điện Tự Động Hóa, Cơ điện tử, Robotics, Viễn Thông và Điện tử trong việc: Tính toán và thiết kế sản phẩm, sản xuất mẫu (prototyping), mô phỏng và đánh giá chất lượng sản phẩm, vv.
Với lịch sử hơn 20 năm, Ngôn ngữ lập trình đồ họa NI LabVIEW đã phát triển và hòan thiện để trở thành một công cụ hỗ trợ đắc lực cho các kỹ sư, và nhà nghiên cứu trong qúa trình kiểm tra, đo lường, và điều khiển. Với các tính năng đặc biệt như giảm giá thành, rút ngắn thời gian sản xuất, phân tích dữ liệu thu thập từ thí nghiệm hiệu qủa, điều khiển thiết bị trong công nghiệp tối ưu, NI LabVIEW đã luôn trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu trong kỹ thuật và khoa học ở hầu hết các châu lục.
(By GS.TSKH Lê Văn Nghĩa)

--------

----------

